# Fishing Spider; bad molt/deformed legs



## davisfam (Jul 19, 2010)

We recently caught a Fishing Spider, right after it had molted. After doing research, we made him a home with the proper environment. We have been feeding him small/medium sized insects that are non-toxic to spiders. After about a month, we noticed he was starting to molt again. Since we didn't get to see the first molt, we took pictures and watched the entire process. After around 14 hours, he still was upside down with half of his molt still attached. Not wanting him to die from this difficult molt, we applied drops of water to loosen it up for removal. After a bit, we were able to remove the rest of the molt with his assistance, of course. Although, the legs on that side of his body came out all deformed, curly, and one is even stuck in an upward position; it just won't come down. This is also the same side he already had his front leg missing from; previous loss. Soo, his legs on that side are almost "paralyzed" looking. Due to being new to Florida, we think it may have been because we didn't keep his cage mosturized enough and he was dehydrated which led to his bad molt. 
* Here are some pictures to help get a better idea.. THANKS!! We would appreciate tips or advice on what to do or if anyone else has been in this situation before as well.. Also, ANY information regarding Fishing Spiders would be appreciated, thanks! =)


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 19, 2010)

ugh... that's rough.

I had a female molt and end up with deformed legs.  They weren't nearly as bad as this though.  I'd say offer easy prey, or pre-kill until his next molt.  Also... in my experience, D. tenebrosus is extremely moisture sensitive.  If they get dehydrated, they won't give you any warning signs (deflated abdomen, lack of mobility, etc... ) before they just up and die.  Play it safe with these spiders.  Never let them dry out.  Make sure that water is always available.

Good luck...


----------



## Fyreflye (Jul 19, 2010)

Poor little guy.    It's amazing what they can recover from though.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sorry but thats definitely not a proper environment for a _Dolomedes_ sp..  It's extremely dry, and that piece of wet cotton is not gonna make it decently humid. The way the spider molted is extremely wrong since it was forced to molt on the substrate as it couldn't find a vertical support (they cant climb glass, remember). The piece of bark you placed inside it is supposed to be vertical, not horizontal.
What caused the bad molt was a combination of lack of humidity and of a decent support. The spider was supposed to molt while being suspended on a vertical support, therefore having enough vertical space to stretch the legs.
Remove the sand and replace the substrate with wet soil (make it a decently thick layer so it can stay humid for longer). Add a vertical piece of bark and thats about it. Remember to keep to substrate very moist at all times. 

Im sorry for the spider. Im really not sure if it can manage to survive. The only good thing i can think of is that the bad molt doesnt seem to have affected the chelicerae. Trying is not gonna hurt though, so good luck.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, keeping spiders is a learning experience. If you find another one try keeping it as Tarantula Hawk said, vertical climbs, high humidity, moist soil. 

Unfortunately I don't think you'll be able to save that lil guy. Since he's a mature male now and he won't be molting again, his legs are not going to get better. I'd euthanize him.


----------



## nesok (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'm desperate!

My 10 year old rose hair is having serious trouble with her molt, it usually takes her 4-6 hours but she's now on her 3rd morning. Her 4 back legs are out, her chelicerae (sp?) are out, and her pedipalps are halfway out, but her four front legs are still solidly in the old skin.

As soon as I saw her starting, I hung a moist towel over her terarium, which is what I've always done. Over the last two days I have;

misted the sides of her cage
brought her cage into the bathroom and made it super steamy
brushed her stuck legs and pedipalps with a paint brush

She's still actively trying to pull her legs out, but it's just not happening.

Does anyone have any ideas? I've had her since she was a baby and am close to serious panic!


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd suggest you start your own thread.  You will get more responses.  

My sense is that you need to be prepared for her not to make it.  From what I've seen, when a spider has a bad molt like the one you are describing, it isn't from a lack of humidity... it's because your spider has become weak and unhealthy for some other reason (if you've had this spider for 10 years, and she was wild caught, there's no telling how old she is... it may just be time for her to die of old age).

After 3 days, her new exo-skeleton has started to harden.  If her chelicerae are out, that's a good sign, and you may be able to actually cut the old molt away from her front legs and palps... but I'd do this as a last ditch effort.  I've never had a spider survive what you are describing though, so I wouldn't hold out too much hope.  

Sorry... like I said though.... post this as a new thread... you will get more responses, and maybe someone else will be more helpful than me.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 19, 2010)

Wellll a good place to start would be to post this in "Tarantula Questions And Discussions". Other than that, there isn't much you can do to help a molting T whose legs are still stuck. Adding all that humidity isn't going to help. What they need is sufficient hydration _before_ they molt. It's all about internal hydration, not external (although it may play a secondary role for moisture dependent species)

G. rosea come from a very arid place so adding humidity won't help, they don't require it.

Are you sure it isn't a mature male attempting his post-ultimate molt? If that's what's happening they seldom survive it, unfortunately. A picture would help us determine if this is the case.


----------



## nesok (Jul 19, 2010)

I took proper tea's advice and started a new thread. I'm going to post a couple pictures, including one of a previously shed skin, over there if the laptop ever recognizes that I have the camera plugged in.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep Moltar, i know its a learning experience (he did do research though)  and i'm sorry if i sounded offensive (didn't mean to).
By the way, the spider is still a subadult male (palps are closed) so he still has 1 last molt. I doubt it will be enough, but i'd still try to save it if i were you (for the sake of the spider first, but also yourself and us). 
Might be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 19, 2010)

Huh? No, I wasn't offended. Didn't realize it still has a molt to go, thought he was ultimate now. In that case, he possibly can be brought back from the brink although it will be a challenge. Offering prekilled food and keeping him in a smaller (appropriately set up) enclosure would be a good start. The smaller enclosure would be so he can't bumble around too much and hurt himself further. I won't be surprised if he removes those legs. It's unfortunate that all 4 of his left legs are damaged, he won't be able to walk.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 19, 2010)

Male D tenebrosus... like many true spiders, start to get enlarged palps early in life.  An immature male will frequently look very much like how we think of a MM tarantula looking.  This Dolomedes could have a number more molts left in him before he's done.


----------



## davisfam (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks EVERYONE, we appreciate the help TONS! It's so hard starting a new hobby such as this because the INTERNET CAN BE WRONG, as we have learned by his environment NOT being suitable, like we thought. We feel horrible and wish we would have joined this forum sooner. We just hope this little guy pulls through because he doesn't seem as if he is fully matured nor done molting. We'll keep you updated! =)
(Proper_Tea; nice comments and appreciated lots!)


----------

